# Instrument 2 Cad Files



## fastman350 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello ,I'd like to build a Set of speakers for my home theater setup. I'm very interested in the Instrument 2 system from www.hometheatershack.com . I have all the Cad drawing with messurments in PDF form. But im looking for the Cad files in AutoCAD format as i have access to a CNC machine to cut the panels. I think the system would be alot better and look professional this way

If anybody has the cad files in AutoCAD format please let me know .

Thank you 
Jay


----------

